# Original Harley Davidson bicycle on eBay



## szathmarig (Oct 9, 2022)

antique bicycle  | eBay
					

THE BUY IT NOW PRICE : 7200 USD.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 9, 2022)

Is it the real thing?


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2022)

It's back again. Fake HD | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://www.ebay.com/itm/155181569627?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)

No! This is the third or fourth time it has been list. And just as many CABE threads about it.


----------



## kreika (Oct 9, 2022)

All bids will be removed and won’t answer messages through eBay. Let’s all make small bids. 🤣


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

So it says they are in Cali huh? Then what is this? Over 19,000 items listed!!!!! WTF is going on here?


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)

kreika said:


> All bids will be removed and won’t answer messages through eBay. Let’s all make small bids. 🤣



I already did. I do every time they list it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## szathmarig (Oct 9, 2022)

It's back again. Fake HD | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://www.ebay.com/itm/155181569627?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

Okay, I went on eBay and had a live chat with Greg about this sellers no bid bidding auction.  Gave him all the information and what the issue was. He was completely lost! Total moron and couldn't see what the issues were. WTF. How can a listing such as this even fly on eBay? And the seller has hundreds of other items set up like this.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

Went back on eBay and had a little chat with a different person, Terrence. Maybe now something will happen to this seller. 

Me.... This seller has special instructions posted in his "pictures" on how you can purchase his items. How is that? How can this be approved by eBay? eBay item number:165717985045

01:59:22 UTC TERRENCE


> I see you encountered something questionable in a listing.



02:00:13 UTC TERRENCE


> An antique bicycle.



Me..... Yes, read sellers buying instructions in his pictures.

02:01:36 UTC TERRENCE


> Is it the one that says: "This item can be purchased at the buy it now price only..."?




02:02:22 UTC TERRENCE


> What on earth is this?!




Me.... Yes, and there is no buy it now button. I see no buy it now!!

02:02:55 UTC TERRENCE


> Thank you for bringing this up to us, Gary.




02:03:18 UTC TERRENCE


> This is clearly against our policies.




02:04:42 UTC TERRENCE


> I'll submit their account to Trust and Safety for review.




02:07:21 UTC TERRENCE


> Thank you for letting us know about this.




02:07:57 UTC TERRENCE


> Basically. He/she is urging buyers to do transaction outside of eBay.




02:08:18 UTC TERRENCE


> Either to bypass eBay's fees or scam people.




02:09:47 UTC TERRENCE


> Glad to have address your concerns for today.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like Terrence followed thru and that seller is no longer on eBay. All his 19,245 listings have vanished. Sweet!


----------

